# Vaping in Australia



## Slick (19/2/17)

Hello people,I need some help please,a friend of mine is going to Australia on tuesday and wants to know if vaping is legal there? Also if eliquids are available,max amount of elqiud he can take from here? Any advice would be highly appreciated


----------



## Andre (19/2/17)

I went there in Nov 2014. Took a few Reos and lots of juices. No problems at all. As far as I know vaping is not illegal, but selling nicotine is - vapers need to import nicotine for own personal use. Did not look for any vape shops as I had no need to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (19/2/17)

Andre said:


> I went there in Nov 2014. Took a few Reos and lots of juices. No problems at all. As far as I know vaping is not illegal, but selling nicotine is - vapers need to import nicotine for own personal use. Did not look for any vape shops as I had no need to.


Thank you @Andre ,much appreciated! He will be taking a Smok V8 stick with 30ml plastic bottles,any idea if he should pack them in cargo or carry on luggage?


----------



## Andre (19/2/17)

Slick said:


> Thank you @Andre ,much appreciated! He will be taking a Smok V8 stick with 30ml plastic bottles,any idea if he should pack them in cargo or carry on luggage?


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/general-rules-for-flying-with-vape-stuff.t29960/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AniDey (20/2/17)

I went to Perth in October last year. I took a few 30ml bottles in my hand luggage, sealed in a ziplock bag. 
On return, the airport security in Perth unpacked my whole bag, inspected the ziplock bag from all sides, and kept me waiting for five or ten minutes. Then they repacked everything and let me go. 
Maybe they were just curious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (6/3/18)

Bumping up this thread as I might be going to Australia for a few weeks,not sure which city though,any vapers visited Australia recently that can share some info regarding vaping hardware and ejuice? Or is there anyone from Australia on this forum that can help out? Thanks in advance


----------



## franshorn (6/3/18)

I have a work colleague that just spent some time over there. Depends on where you going, but vaping is fine in designated areas. But no Nicotine is allowed.


----------



## Hooked (6/3/18)

Slick said:


> Bumping up this thread as I might be going to Australia for a few weeks,not sure which city though,any vapers visited Australia recently that can share some info regarding vaping hardware and ejuice? Or is there anyone from Australia on this forum that can help out? Thanks in advance



See https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/#post-614114

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

